# Fooken Vikings



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Watching this performance is making me sick! uke:

When are they going to get rid of Anderson, he can't kick when we need points. :******:

Fook..Fauckan Vikes!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Penalities were killer, it really killed their good drives.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

DAUNTE IS WORTHLESS........is that how u spell Daunte i dont even care but if he fumbles in the red zone again i say PUT GUS IN at least he will pass the damn ball. :******: :******:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Down on the goal line twice and getting a total of 3 pts... Not good. They played like I expected tonight. Conservative, and playing to stay in it rather than to win it. Typical for them on the road. Give the eagle defense some credit. Daunte saw a lot of pressure which took them out of their rhthym (not the quickest thinking QB). Quick slants and a few dinky screen passes over the pass rush to more than just a slow tight end would have really opened up some big play yards I think. Penalties did really hurt, and they could have definately challenged the Owens T.D. On the bright side, they played probably the toughtest team in the NFC who has experience. The Vikes have still come a long way from a couple years ago, and will be better after this one.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

GooseBuster4 said:


> DAUNTE IS WORTHLESS........is that how u spell Daunte i dont even care but if he fumbles in the red zone again i say PUT GUS IN at least he will pass the damn ball. :ticked: :ticked:


I disagree, I think daunte did a great job tonight (at one point he connected 13 times in a row!). Yes he had fumbles and a late (deflected) interception, but overall I thought he did pretty well given the circumstances. I think the real killer to our offense was our consistent penalties. I also have to give major props to the jets d-line who stepped up in a huge way and really pressured our O.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

your just lucky marcus robinson didn't do anything


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:evil:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh, come'on guys there is always next year!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey...there's 14 games to go....did any of you expect them to go 16-0???

This kind of game happens to everyone...too many mistakes...just ask those Cheesehead fans.Fumbles at the goal line cost both of them.

The 2 phantom penalties really hurt.The holding call on Winfield on a 3rd down play on Philly's first drive was a joke...The Eagles would have had to punt instead of going in for a TD.The holding call on Birk when Culpepper scored was also make believe.

The officials also blew the call on TO touchdown...he didn't have control,but Tice didn't get the red flag out fast enough.

At least I got to watch the TWINS clinch in Chicago!!! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Overall, a game that could have been really close but wasn't. Too many turnovers and penalties. The Vikes had a lot of opportunties. Daunte did a good job with all the pressure he encountered. The O line sucked! But Daunte has to get rid of the ball faster, even if the coverage is good. He seemed afraid to make a mistake at times. The Eagles D was tremendous, but the Vikes drove down the field time after time into the red zone and couldn't get a TD.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Go Eagles!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The real "problem" with the Vikings last night was a tough Eagles defense. Kearse had Daunte's number and Philly did a good job at shutting down Moss, plain and simple. With the constant pressure on the line, there's going to be more holding and false start calls, because the O-line can't handle it by the third quarter.

I see it this way; it's better the Vikes start 1-1 and be "human" than start 6-0 and make me think they'll make the playoffs with a 14-2 record.

Wierd to see the Lions on top of the NFC Central huh?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Daunte did great with all the pressure he got, and they had no running game, so all he could do is throw the ball. The penitalies did kill them :eyeroll: . O well its only one loss.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

what did we expect. on the road on monday night with 3 or 4 of our offensive starters out and perhaps the best d-end going againt a second string lineman. the penalties did kill us but i think our "moving company" didn't do a great job and our d-line was crappy. we should get a win next weekend.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It looks like they may have lost both Wiggens and Rosenthall with broken bones.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

wiggens looked pretty good last night. he bailed out daunte a few times.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

BenelliBlaster, you can go straight to HELL! :evil:

those damn eagles are just lucky my man DC wasn't on his game. That big horse will mow down Huey any day of the week. As far as gravy leg anderson, he might as well enter a old folks home because he is just plain horse $hit! Anyway, nothing personal Aaron, I'll let you buy me a few this weekend! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Fortunately Wiggens can catch a ball 'cuz 90% of us can outrun him.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Looked like a carbon copy of the Packer game. uke: 
Vikes 1-15 this year. The choke begins early!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How can the Vikes be 1-15 when they will beat the Cheeseheads twice?

:splat: :bop:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

:wink: :lol: I predicted their collapse last year. When they were 6-0, I went on record that they would finish 8-8 and everybody laughed. Just trying again this year.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

main problem is offensive line, besides the penaltys and bad calls, if offensive line was better = more time for passing those bombs to moss, easier running for QB draw plays.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

with their size they should be great. i don't know what happenend last night.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What happened last night was that Kearse couldn't be stopped...with Rosenthall and Kleinsasser not there...he was unstopable.

Opposing left def tackles should be licking their chops.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Mostly speed by Jerome Kearse but I even saw Bryan McKinnie getting pushed around. That O line just had a terrible game. I lost track of how many times guys came totally untouched to the QB.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

A true pleasure to see. The Vikes are in trouble due to the injuries on the offense. Kleinsaucer was a dominant blocker. Any prognosis on his return? A running game may have mitigated the rush that the Eagle put on ya as well. Bennett's return should help. Hope not though. :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Ripline said:


> A true pleasure to see. The Vikes are in trouble due to the injuries on the offense. Kleinsaucer was a dominant blocker. Any prognosis on his return? A running game may have mitigated the rush that the Eagle put on ya as well. Bennett's return should help. Hope not though. :beer:


Ok, Mr. Crystal Ball - tell us who's going to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Detroit


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

And yes, I did get hit in the head alot as a kid


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

> Hey...there's 14 games to go....did any of you expect them to go 16-0???


I was expecting them too


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Ripline said:


> And yes, I did get hit in the head alot as a kid


Good one Ripline! Just giving you some grief. I know deep down you bleed purple.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Bleed green and gold, My second favorite team is the one playing the vikes. :wink:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Who cares about the game last night....they don't need to be undefeated to win the Super Bowl.

Although it would have been a nice addition to the ring.

GO VIKES!!!!

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Along with all the other rings in their collection. Oops, I forgot, they don't have any other rings. Bwaaa haaa ahhaaa :toofunny:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Me to Rip...My second favorite team plays the Packers every week.

The only problem I have is when the the Pack plays the D*mn Coyboys.

:splat:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

I agree, there is no other team I despise more than the Cowpies. :sniper:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

What is the big deal one loss. :homer:

What is important Daunte played well enough to make me 2-0 in fantasy and my kicker David Akers, made all his kicks!

Get off the wagon if you want but don't join me when they make the playoffs! :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh no... somebody else jumping on the Motor City Kitties bandwagon. Man if they win the super bowl, I'm giving up on this game.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

DAUNTE IS WORTHLESS and if they dont start throwing the ball downfield they will end 7-9 and that is a fact write that down.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

GB4, let's see you stand in the pocket and take a blind side hit!

Daunte is the man! Maybe it is the play the coaches send in or the coverage, if he threw downfield and was intercepted what might a guy say.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How can he throw downfield if he doesn't have the TIME to look downfield????


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Whatever, but the fact of the matter is if the queens keep throw 3 yard passes and trying to run up the gut they will finish 7-9. There D isnt good enough to play that style of football, they need to put pressure on the other team by scoring alot of points, and how better to do that then throwing to the best wide reciever in the game. IF THEY DONT GO LONG THEY DONT GO ANYWHERE. :withstupid:


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Very simple solution but nobody in the Vikings organization ever listens to me.
You've got a 265 pound QB who runs like a fullback and can throw when he isnt nervous.
You have Gus Ferrot who is a pure QB and a heck of a lot more consistant passer when the nuts are in the vice.
You move DC to a running back position and Gus to QB.
How you gonna defend that?
"Swing pass from Ferrot to Culpepper...Culpepper looks like he is going to run...OH MY...Culpepper just threw a bomb to Moss and Moss was wide open because defensive backs had to help protect against the run threat from Culpepper...TOUCHDOWN."
"Where did the Vikings coaches come up with such a brilliant idea?"
Hummmmm?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bert,

There is only one problem with your theory. You want to put the worst fumbler in the history of the game at running back. 

What in the world are you thinking? If he runs the ball 20 times a game he would probably have 15 fumbles! :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well if he would know how to hold on to the ball we would be in great shape then, but until then they should stick to throwing the ball to Randy


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

If Culpepper only had to think about fullback things and throw once and awhile, I think his little fumble problem would dissappear.
I really dont think he handles the pressure all that well. 
When the team is clicking, he is fine but he cant seem to make them click when he needs to.
I just hate to see Gus on the bench when in my mind, he is better at the position than Duante.
When you are throwing to tremendous recievers like the Vikes have, anybody is going to look decent. People need to get over the novelty of having a QB the size of a defensive tackle.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Bert said:


> I just hate to see Gus on the bench when in my mind, he is better at the position than Duante.


:toofunny:

Don't get me wrong, gus did a great job last year when daunte was out, but let's be real here... daunte is the better QB. GAME OVER.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

KEN W said:


> How can he throw downfield if he doesn't have the TIME to look downfield????


Amen ken, amen. When Daunte's got time to throw downfield, you'll see him do it. He plain and simply did not have time against philly.

It's just one loss guys, don't start doubting now!!!

The vikes WILL win the conference this year.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Bert, you can't be serious. Here's my opinion:

Daunte was an All-Pro last year and probably will be again this year. Daunte had no time whatsoever to find receivers most of the game. It was the Eagles defense and the Vikes O-line that made Daunte look bad. YTD, he is second in the league in yards passing, completed 77% of passes so far this year, 6 TDs, 1 INT, QB rating of 124 (3rd in the league).

Yes, his fumbles are frustrating but he needs time to pass down the field. If the Eagles D plays like that, no QB will look good.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes fellas, Daunte is the real deal. Numbers make and break a quarterback and can be deceptive both ways. A lot of passing numbers depend on whom you are throwing to.
I see a lot of intangible stuff from Daunte that is good but a lot that is not so good.
When I watch him run and throw, and see Gus throw, and see how the team kinda shifts gears when Gus plays...
it makes me wonder what would happen if you kept your running game but had 2 quarterback arms in the backfield.
With our recievers, I think that it would be awfully hard to defend.
Opening it up like that would mean that not every pass has to be a "pocket pass" and if the O- line is off their feed, it wouldnt make as much difference.
Now, all that being said...
I highly doubt that Mike Tice is checking out a NoDak ducking website to gain a coaching edge, so please dont take this any more seriously than I am. Just yakkin.


----------

